# Other Programming > AJAX >  What to learn for 2017

## migzdeguzman0123

Hi guys, it seems my topic is kinda silly. I just want to ask what technologies are there to learn besides AJAX?

----------


## makaijohn9

> Hi guys, it seems my topic is kinda silly. I just want to ask what technologies are there to learn besides AJAX?


This question has many asnwers  :Big Grin: 
Besides c, c++, java, c#, python i will recommend you to learn:
1. Hadoop
2. MongoDB
3. Scala
4. NodeJS
5. AngularJS
6. VueJS
7. Ruby
Etc Etc..

----------


## Claire_Anderson

Beside Ajax, HTML, CSS, you can also concentrate on javascript frameworks like AngularJS, Backbone, CreateJS, EmberJS and do not miss out NodeJS with EpressJS and MongoDB on the server side. Programming is something that you learn with practice. You can build different projects to increase your coding skills. In addition to these technologies, you also need to learn another language to develop the functionality of the system and for this purpose, you can select a language from JAVA, C# and python.

----------


## Stefan_Andersson

AngularJS is my choice for 2017. I'm browsing some job offers in my country and Angular is appearing more frequently than it was before.

----------


## RockybBalboa

If you wanna learn some new technology then I would suggest you to go for *React*. It is made by *Facebook* and is based on JavaScript (a JS framework to be correct). Its demand is going higher and higher day by day. So go for it.

----------

